# New Horizon vs Yoder?



## placka (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi there, new here, but have been smokin' meat for about a year now.  Started with a small Charbroil - not a bad beginner smoker if you aren't sure you are going to stick with it.  We upgraded that one within 3 months - bought a used New Braunfels Black Diamond.  What a difference in quality.  Have now had that one for about 8 months or so, does the job, but will most likely upgrade again within the year - really like the Yoder models but will settle for a New Horizon 20" Rd Special Marshal.  Any one here have one?  Would prefer to avoid the shipping charge for a Yoder.

Looking forward to learning more here.

Bridget (& my smoking half Fred...LOL)


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!  i personally couldn't tell you but there will be other stick burners along who can!  Glad to see you and Fred are sticking with it however; any chance of seeing some of your delicious handiwork?


----------



## placka (Jun 12, 2012)

So far we have smoked salmon, beef tenderloin, beef brisket, pork butt, tri-tip, pork and beef ribs.  Here are a couple of pictures.  We thought we would like to do competition, however, then started looking at the entry fees...LOL!  We missed the OC BBQ Festival this past weekend (graduation party), but you can bet your hineys we will be there next year.

Bridget


----------



## placka (Jun 12, 2012)

It says my post is being held by the moderator...LOL!  So photos to come :)  We have smoked salmon, brisket, beef ribs, pork ribs, pork butt, tri tip and beef tenderloin (my personal favorite).   While he grills, I do up the sides.  It is a LOT of fun, and we now have our kids getting involved.  Can't believe we waited so long!!!

Bridget


----------



## hickory-smoke (Jun 12, 2012)

I have the 20" Marshall smoking wagon from horizon. I added all the extras that the rd has. And I really like it. I had an old homemade stick burner before. And now hold a steadier temp and use way less wood. I really like the pit. Only compliant would be how long it took to get the cooker. I ordered in jan. and just got it about a month ago. Roger the owner delivered it to me in person and apologized for the long wait and said it is not typical. All in all great pit and super nice guy.


----------



## hickory-smoke (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is a pic


----------



## placka (Jun 12, 2012)

Now that is sweet!!!  Our smoker now lets smoke out of the doors and requires us to check it about every 20 minutes to be sure our temp hasn't dropped too much.  This is the one complaint I would have about our used smoker - but we are used to it.  I would love to get that temp regulated a tad bit better - I am sure if we sealed the lids/doors we would see a difference.

Here is a photo of it from this past weekend.


----------

